# The Ultimate Deer Camp



## Suchland4 (Feb 13, 2008)

Let's hear what would be your Ultimate Deer Camp.

I want a two story lodge. Large open floor plan on the ground floor with a banquet sized dining table so everyone can sit together over a warm meal. Second floor would be the bedrooms. Large wrap around covered porch to sit outside over a few beers and stay out of this stinkin' rain we get every year. And a walk-in cooler with electric hoists to hang the harvest. 

My biggy - A basement that doubles as a garage, heated of course. Back the trucks in and unload/load your gear. This will also double as the "locker room". Every hunter gets a locker, large enough for all of their stuff, and you no longer have to worry about tracking mud into the cabin or leaving boots outside. Everything just stays in the basement. 

Maybe some day...

What about you guys?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

for me..... it works. and it's mine


----------



## chris311 (Oct 24, 2010)

thats paradise in my mind


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

chris311 said:


> thats paradise in my mind


Paradise is adding a couple of Hooter Girls to bring you the beer and wings while you sit around a hot fire.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Paradise is adding a couple of Hooter Girls to bring you the beer and wings while you sit around a hot fire.


LOL so hunting rights to whoever can arrange this?


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

ironman172 said:


> for me..... it works. and it's mine


How do you keep the natives from stealing stuff???


----------

